

London braced for anti-Uber protests - kevcampb
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27783218

======
Hootou
Interestingly protest comes right after former first in class Hailo opens up
its service to private vehicles (just as Uber)

~~~
kevcampb
The register has coverage of this one at
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/23/taxi_rage/](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/23/taxi_rage/)

